# Belford Roxo (RJ) - a (ex-)"Cidade do Amor"



## Ryan_max

serranojr said:


> Um problema que se vê no Brasil inteiro são essas calçadas desniveladas, onde cada morador faz de uma altura diferente do vizinho. As rampas de garagem, por lei, devem ser feitas dentro do terreno e não na calçada. Mas as pessoas só fazem na calçada. Não há fiscalização, não há padronização. Jamais deixaremos de ser um país de 3o mundo , não tem jeito.


Até pq se fosse padronizado a população não teria dinheiro para cumprir as regras.


----------



## lorrampaiva

Manauaras said:


> Belford Roxo é feia de doer, pqp! Não tem como elogiar! Eu fui uma vez no famoso "lote 15" pra nunca mais! :lol:
> 
> Lorram, esse thread segue a mesma temática daquele lendário: "Baixada Fluminense - podre de chique" :lol:


Pior é que o Lote XV ainda tem uns pedaços razoáveis. Duro é mesmo o caminho de lá até o centro de Bel.



Jeffdu said:


> Cara, que legal ver a cidade representada aqui, mas vamos lá:
> -Acho o brasileiro em geral muito pouco preocupado com a história, e como sempre passamos a borracha e demolimos várias coisas sem necessidade, é oq aconteceu com o pórtico, que por sinal era infinitamente melhor que o novo. No Rio passamos por vários processos parecidos, construção da Rio Branco, demolindo todo o casario existente para dar passagem para via, depois vem a demolição de todos os palacetes da já av Rio Branco para dar lugar aos prédios altos. Enfim, acho sempre mto bizarro esse posicionamento, tendo em vista que esses prédios poderiam ter sido erguidos na cidade nova e em outras partes do centro, Enfim..... Não somos nada parecidos com os Europeus nessa parte.
> -Ouvi falar que este prefeito tb está demolindo os pontos de ônibus da época do Joca, pontos em concreto, vários estão em bom estado.
> -Acho a cidade muito zoada, feia, urbanismo praticamente inexistente e carente de tudo. Isso acaba refletindo nos municípios vizinhos e na capital. Nova Iguaçu é a única que tem um hospital de grande porte por exemplo, que recebe pessoas dessas regiões da baixada. Pessoas que se deslocam pra capital tb em busca de tratamentos.
> -É uma cidade que ainda considero dormitório, tem poucas empresas, poucos escolas boas, e isso acarreta novamente o deslocamento da massa. Acho que essas cidades: Belford Roxo, Queimados, Mesquita, Japeri, ainda vivem como grandes bairros de Nova Iguaçu.
> -Espero que esse prefeito passe a se preocupar com o que de fato precisa de ajustes e melhorias, n em apagar oq foi feito em outra administração sem necessidade.
> 
> Belford Roxo precisa melhorar muito, mas a parte da Prata tem umas casas boas e uma aparência um pouco melhor. Como quase toda a cidade, Belford Roxo tb tem uma classe média residindo ali.
> 
> Parabéns pelas fotos, ficaram ótimas!


Na verdade a intenção não é melhorar a cidade em si, mas imprimir a imagem e visão política pessoais do mandatário. É algo que o livro "1984" já destacava: o personagem principal falsificava notícias passadas para reescrever a História a bel-prazer do regime central. Muito parecido com a situação de Belford Roxo, onde se mudou até a bandeira e brasão.

E Belford é de fato a imagem acabada da cidade-dormitório de perfil lúmpen. Um município de quase 500 mil habitantes que não tem shopping de fato, concessionárias de automóveis, hospital de grande porte (seja público ou privado), universidades (exceto a Uniabeu)... Lógico que os moradores vão "resolver a vida" nas cidades vizinhas. Complicado, muito complicado. 



serranojr said:


> Um problema que se vê no Brasil inteiro são essas calçadas desniveladas, onde cada morador faz de uma altura diferente do vizinho. As rampas de garagem, por lei, devem ser feitas dentro do terreno e não na calçada. Mas as pessoas só fazem na calçada. Não há fiscalização, não há padronização. Jamais deixaremos de ser um país de 3o mundo , não tem jeito.


Os moradores estão, de algum modo, mais preocupados com asfalto. Para eles, é isso que dá "qualidade de vida". Estão aprisionados numa caverna.



Ryan_max said:


> Até pq se fosse padronizado a população não teria dinheiro para cumprir as regras.


Não precisa ser um material de luxo, basta seguir regras básicas. Mas isso "dá trabalho".


----------



## Jeptan

Tem o que melhorar, mas não dá pra exigir muito.


----------



## Osmar Carioca

carlos-PE said:


> horrível !



*(2)*


----------



## Osmar Carioca

Lorram,

Valeu o registro!

Se fosse prefeito, acho que a primeira coisa que iria fazer seria arborizar a cidade. Algo de custo baixo e grande impacto visual.


----------



## Osmar Carioca

lorrampaiva said:


> 17 -
> 
> IMG_20181208_144818649 by Lorram, no Flickr


Custava plantar ipês no canteiro central?


----------



## lorrampaiva

^^ Ninguém talvez saiba lá o que é isso. 

Ademais, a obra foi iniciada, mas aparentemente foi paralisada.


----------



## Leo10Rio

Estava conversando com um Uberista ontem e ele morava em Nilópolis.

Ele disse que Belford Roxo é um lugar péssimo, uma guerra entre tráfico, milícia, etc. Disse que Nilópolis era muito melhor e mais tranquilo.

Daí perguntei se São João de Meriti não era igual a Belford Roxo e ele disse que era primeira mundo perto de Belford. Será que ele pegou pesado?

Fiquei curioso pra ver um thread de Nilópolis e SJM pra poder comparar.  Mas é curioso que você olha ruas de Nova Iguaçu em bairros muito próximos de Belford Roxo e já acha de um nível urbanístico melhor...


----------



## lorrampaiva

^^ São João é ruim, mas é uma cidade no geral melhor urbanizada e tem várias regiões razoavelmente boas, como Vilar dos Teles, que tem comércio forte e boa presença da classe média. O problema é que as gestões públicas de lá são muito bagunçadas e isso se reflete na cidade como um todo.

Mas em comparação com Bel, pode ter certeza que é muito melhor mesmo. Não conheço nenhum lugar na RMRJ que chegue perto do que é BR na maior parte dos bairros da cidade. Nem Japeri, que é paupérrima, chega perto do quadro de incúria e desmazelo de lá. Nível África Subsaariana, literalmente.


----------



## Ryan_max

Sinceramente eu já me acostumei com o padrão "feio" dos subúrbios fluminenses. Para mim isso é meio q uma característica já da Região Metropolitana do RJ. Em minha expectativa acredito que não vai mudar nem cedo


----------



## lorrampaiva

^^ Mas Belcity às vezes surpreende.

Bairro Shangri-Lá (acho): aqui o Google passou por 2016, mas vai: obra inacabada da Prefeitura e, sim, linhas de ônibus passam por essa rua:

https://www.google.com/maps/@-22.72...4!1sngTDJs4t0O12-oG7A3vxBw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Weber (RJ)

O que não falta é lugar para a Susana Naspolini visitar.
A cidade é feia, mas já vi coisa pior como, por exemplo, Japeri.
Valeu pelo registro. Até que o comércio é melhor do que eu imaginava.


----------



## lorrampaiva

Weber (RJ) said:


> O que não falta é lugar para a Susana Naspolini visitar.
> A cidade é feia, mas já vi coisa pior como, por exemplo, Japeri.
> Valeu pelo registro. Até que o comércio é melhor do que eu imaginava.


Japeri é um lugar muito pobre, mas pelo menos nos últimos anos ganhou algumas melhorias. Nada espetacular, mas agora tá com mais cara de "cidade" mesmo. 

Em Belford a coisa chega a ser mais caótica. Tem bairros (e não são tão poucos) onde você vê porcos soltos no meio da rua alimentando-se do lixo, coisa de lugar miserável mesmo.


----------



## Adalbertonit

Muito feia, mas espero um futuro melhor pra essa cidade, talvez teria sido melhor não ter se emancipado, enfim...


----------



## Adalbertonit

lorrampaiva said:


> ^^ Mas Belcity às vezes surpreende.
> 
> Bairro Shangri-Lá (acho): aqui o Google passou por 2016, mas vai: obra inacabada da Prefeitura e, sim, linhas de ônibus passam por essa rua:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@-22.72...4!1sngTDJs4t0O12-oG7A3vxBw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Já conheci lugares piores que esse, como o bairro do Mundel em SG. Nunca fui em um lugar tão horroroso rs



lorrampaiva said:


> Japeri é um lugar muito pobre, mas pelo menos nos últimos anos ganhou algumas melhorias. Nada espetacular, mas agora tá com mais cara de "cidade" mesmo.
> 
> Em Belford a coisa chega a ser mais caótica. Tem bairros (e não são tão poucos) onde você vê porcos soltos no meio da rua alimentando-se do lixo, coisa de lugar miserável mesmo.


Já vi porcos se alimentando de lixo diversas vezes na Alameda São Boaventura em Niterói haha.


----------



## lorrampaiva

Adalbertonit said:


> Muito feia, mas espero um futuro melhor pra essa cidade, talvez teria sido melhor não ter se emancipado, enfim...


Na verdade foi muito melhor ter sido emancipada mesmo. Nova Iguaçu estava totalmente saturada à época.



Adalbertonit said:


> Já conheci lugares piores que esse, como o bairro do Mundel em SG. Nunca fui em um lugar tão horroroso rs
> 
> 
> 
> Já vi porcos se alimentando de lixo diversas vezes na Alameda São Boaventura em Niterói haha.


Mas o Mundel é meio que uma zona rural né... :lol:

O Complexo do Salgueiro é muito pior.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Nunca tinha visto fotos de Belford Roxo e assim não tenho como fazer comparações de um "antes" e "depois". Por isso o que vou destacar é o trabalho do Lorram em fazer e postar essas fotos, poucos fariam o mesmo e pela contribuição ao acervo do fórum deixo aqui um elogio.

Valeu! Mais um pedaço do Brasil que eu "conheço" pelo SSC!


----------



## Evandro

cassianoitu said:


> Tipica cidade de região metropolitana.. Lembra Itapevi, Jandira na Região metropolitana de SP..Parabéns pelas fotos..


Itapevi e Jandira apresentam bom urbanismo em alguns locais, ao contrário do que vi nessas fotos. ^^

lorrampaiva, parabéns pelo registro, porém, essa cidade é horrorosa ao cubo!!! uke:


----------



## zandergusmao

É feia sim e vi alguns comentários aqui dizendo que a pior do Brasil!

Pois bem, conheça Eldorado dos Carajás/PA, certamente Belford Roxo será vista com outros olhos.


----------



## Maveneoli

Um exemplo clássico da feiúra das cidades brasileiras.

Mas gostei do pórtico!


----------



## lorrampaiva

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Nunca tinha visto fotos de Belford Roxo e assim não tenho como fazer comparações de um "antes" e "depois". Por isso o que vou destacar é o trabalho do Lorram em fazer e postar essas fotos, poucos fariam o mesmo e pela contribuição ao acervo do fórum deixo aqui um elogio.
> 
> Valeu! Mais um pedaço do Brasil que eu "conheço" pelo SSC!






Evandro said:


> Itapevi e Jandira apresentam bom urbanismo em alguns locais, ao contrário do que vi nessas fotos. ^^
> 
> lorrampaiva, parabéns pelo registro, porém, essa cidade é horrorosa ao cubo!!! uke:


Pavorosa, mas tem lugar pior sim. 



zandergusmao said:


> É feia sim e vi alguns comentários aqui dizendo que a pior do Brasil!
> 
> Pois bem, conheça Eldorado dos Carajás/PA, certamente Belford Roxo será vista com outros olhos.


(Procura Eldorado dos Carajás no Google)

É, realmente, é TENSO. 



Maveneoli said:


> Um exemplo clássico da feiúra das cidades brasileiras.
> 
> Mas gostei do pórtico!


Valeu!


----------



## Andrezito

*Fios, Fios e mais fios.*



lorrampaiva said:


> IMG_20181208_141213339 by Lorram, no Flickr
> 
> 4 -
> 
> IMG_20181208_141350098_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr
> 
> 5 -
> 
> IMG_20181208_141504288 by Lorram, no Flickr
> 
> E fizeram o favor de colocar mais fios para pendurar as bandeirolas.
> 
> 7 -
> 
> IMG_20181208_141813579 by Lorram, no Flickr
> 
> 9 -
> 
> IMG_20181208_142026595_HDR by Lorram, no Flickr
> 
> 10 - O famoso "cruzamento do Habib's", basicamente um cruzamento muito movimentado sem semáforo
> 
> IMG_20181208_142617276 by Lorram, no Flickr
> 
> 14 -
> 
> IMG_20181208_143120946 by Lorram, no Flickr
> 
> 23 -
> 
> IMG_20181208_150213909 by Lorram, no Flickr


----------



## lorrampaiva

^^ Acredite, mas existem muitas outras prioridades para se preocupar no município do que tão somente fios.


----------



## Lucas Souza RF

É para ser sincero, né? A cidade não é agradável aos olhos, mas obrigado por mostrar. Acho importante postar também o que não agradaria a muitos, como disse o Guto há quase 12 anos atrás:



gutooo said:


> Concordo com vc!
> 
> Temos que mostrar TUDO


----------



## Anderson carioca

Belford Roxo é horrível e muito violenta, inclusive foi na divisa entre São João de Meriti e a cidade onde fui assaltado. Chama a atenção que nessa região todas as ruas são asfaltadas pelo menos.


----------



## lorrampaiva

^^ "Ruas asfaltadas" é uma coisa que soa quase que como uma primazia em Belford.


----------



## gabrielkr

Lugar horrível, vizinho do inferno.


----------



## Driano MG

Acho que nunca tinha visto tantas fotos assim da cidade, não conheço Belford Roxo mas sempre ouvi falar que das cidades da Baixada talvez seja a que tenha o pior urbanismo, pelas fotos dá pra ver que precisa avançar mto nessa questão.


----------



## lorrampaiva

gabrielkr said:


> Lugar horrível, vizinho do inferno.


Já conheceu?

Horrível é, mas às vezes você acha lugar pior neste país. 



Driano MG said:


> Acho que nunca tinha visto tantas fotos assim da cidade, não conheço Belford Roxo mas sempre ouvi falar que das cidades da Baixada talvez seja a que tenha o pior urbanismo, pelas fotos dá pra ver que precisa avançar mto nessa questão.


E o corajoso aqui foi tirar fotos de Bel, entenda-se. De fato, não se vê fotos.


----------



## Bom Mineiro

Me desculpem, mas que lugar feio, urbanização deplorável.


----------



## Vonney

Por curiosidade abri esse thread por que pensei que essa cidade tinha também as partes chiques e bonitas, não têm? 

E não sei o porquê do incômodo se em muitas cidades brasileiras, inclusive até na própria capital do Rio, têm muitas áreas com essas características.

O Brasil é uma grande periferia.


----------



## lorrampaiva

^^ "partes chiques e bonitas" não é uma coisa exatamente inerente a Belford Roxo.

A cidade do Rio tem muitas favelas, mas a maior parte da sua população é de classe média e suas variantes. Aliás, muitos dos que moram nas favelas cariocas estão lá pois é o meio mais viável de manter-se próximo ao mercado de trabalho. Mercado de trabalho que praticamente não existe em Belford. A cidade tem meio milhão de habitantes e não tem sequer um hospital ou um campus universitário decente. 

A verdade é que essa arrumação é péssima para todos os lados.


----------



## abrandao

Belford Roxo é, infelizmente, um retrato fiel da maioria dos subúrbios das grandes cidades brasileiras. 

Praticamente todas as nossas maiores capitais possuem ao menos uma cidade aglomerada nos mesmos moldes (talvez não em população, mas em aspectos urbanísticos).


----------



## Anthony Paradise

Complicada a cidade, em... Deve ser muito tenso morar aí. Será que dá pra melhorar?


----------



## Lucaaas

Valeu pelas fotos!!
Belford Roxo é aquela cidade que o aplicativo de transporte pergunta se você está indo pra lá. Se estiver, ele cancela a viagem haha. Além de esburacada e cheia de poeira das ruas não asfaltadas em tempos secos, é extremamente violenta. Isso é o que eles falam. Eu não conheço apesar de ser município vizinho ao meu.


----------



## lorrampaiva

abrandao said:


> Belford Roxo é, infelizmente, um retrato fiel da maioria dos subúrbios das grandes cidades brasileiras.
> 
> Praticamente todas as nossas maiores capitais possuem ao menos uma cidade aglomerada nos mesmos moldes (talvez não em população, mas em aspectos urbanísticos).


Uma cidade-dormitório de meio milhão de habitantes, que perde em dinamismo econômico até para lugares como Magé, que tem a metade da população de Belford. Complicado.



Anthony Paradise said:


> Complicada a cidade, em... Deve ser muito tenso morar aí. Será que dá pra melhorar?


Dá, nada está perdido. Caxias, Nova Iguaçu, Mesquita e outras eram bem tensas até meados dos anos 90. Se não estão maravilhosas na acepção exata do termo, a evolução é notória. Então dá para consertar sim.



Lucaaas said:


> Valeu pelas fotos!!
> Belford Roxo é aquela cidade que o aplicativo de transporte pergunta se você está indo pra lá. Se estiver, ele cancela a viagem haha. Além de esburacada e cheia de poeira das ruas não asfaltadas em tempos secos, é extremamente violenta. Isso é o que eles falam. Eu não conheço apesar de ser município vizinho ao meu.


Mato alto, lixo, poeira e buracos fazem parte da paisagem de muitos bairros de lá... E, para se ter uma ideia, vagabundos nessas regiões assaltam ÔNIBUS de fuzil. É complicado, mas nada é impossível de ser mudado.


----------



## Guga GM

Cidade bem feia. Sem urbanismo decente, fios pra todo lado, ruas sujas, construções de baixo nível... Mas é bom a gente tb ter threads desse tipo de cidade pq a maioria dos foristas só tende a pegar o lado bom dos lugares.

Ps. Quanto ao pórtico era melhor deixar sem...


----------



## Leandro N

Lorram, parabéns pelas fotos... vc conseguiu extrair o que há de melhor por lá.

Já fui em Belford Roxo várias vezes há muito tempo atrás, mas odiava cada vez que tinha que ir lá. Vc pega a automóvel clube (após vilar dos telles) e vai direto, e o município já dá suas caras: a estrada asfaltada não possui sistema de drenagem, nenhum bueiro sequer pra escoar a água da chuva, praticamente carregando a terra e areia que compõe as ruas adjacentes. Maior parte das ruas internas são de terra batida e a imensa maioria das casas não possuem reboco, deixando praticamente todos os tijolos à mostra. Buracos, cavalos e carroças, bicicletas e carros caídos e velhos é o que mais se tem por lá. Pessoas descalças e sem roupas decentes também é "febre" por lá. Lote XV eu passava por ali pra voltar e depois pegar a BR-040, é uma muvuca mas tem um comércio interessante.

Bastante triste a situação de Belford Roxo. Pra variar, os mesmos políticos de sempre por lá são eleitos direto. Na verdade não sei nem por onde começar pra mudar essa cidade, visto que facções criminosas dominam por lá. Chacinas à luz do dia sendo noticiadas, assaltos acontecendo direto... é estarrecedor. Mas é interessante pq conheço muita gente que ainda mora lá que podia estar morando em um lugar bem melhor pela capacidade financeira.

Também acho interessante a quantidade de ônibus que vem de lá. Já peguei o 428L pra se deslocar no subúrbio do Rio, já peguei um ônibus com ar na Brasil e um que vai pra Barra. O interessante é que em todos os ônibus vc via o chão sujo de terra :lol:


----------



## lorrampaiva

Guga GM said:


> Cidade bem feia. Sem urbanismo decente, fios pra todo lado, ruas sujas, construções de baixo nível... Mas é bom a gente tb ter threads desse tipo de cidade pq a maioria dos foristas só tende a pegar o lado bom dos lugares.
> 
> Ps. Quanto ao pórtico era melhor deixar sem...


Sim, nóis mostra tudo aqui. ;D



Leandro N said:


> Lorram, parabéns pelas fotos... vc conseguiu extrair o que há de melhor por lá.
> 
> Já fui em Belford Roxo várias vezes há muito tempo atrás, mas odiava cada vez que tinha que ir lá. Vc pega a automóvel clube (após vilar dos telles) e vai direto, e o município já dá suas caras: a estrada asfaltada não possui sistema de drenagem, nenhum bueiro sequer pra escoar a água da chuva, praticamente carregando a terra e areia que compõe as ruas adjacentes. Maior parte das ruas internas são de terra batida e a imensa maioria das casas não possuem reboco, deixando praticamente todos os tijolos à mostra. Buracos, cavalos e carroças, bicicletas e carros caídos e velhos é o que mais se tem por lá. Pessoas descalças e sem roupas decentes também é "febre" por lá. Lote XV eu passava por ali pra voltar e depois pegar a BR-040, é uma muvuca mas tem um comércio interessante.
> 
> Bastante triste a situação de Belford Roxo. Pra variar, os mesmos políticos de sempre por lá são eleitos direto. Na verdade não sei nem por onde começar pra mudar essa cidade, visto que facções criminosas dominam por lá. Chacinas à luz do dia sendo noticiadas, assaltos acontecendo direto... é estarrecedor. Mas é interessante pq conheço muita gente que ainda mora lá que podia estar morando em um lugar bem melhor pela capacidade financeira.
> 
> Também acho interessante a quantidade de ônibus que vem de lá. Já peguei o 428L pra se deslocar no subúrbio do Rio, já peguei um ônibus com ar na Brasil e um que vai pra Barra. O interessante é que em todos os ônibus vc via o chão sujo de terra :lol:


É bizarro que você já sai de uma cidade malquista (São João de Meriti), atravessa a ponte e a situação piora. É por aí mesmo: várias ruas principais sequer têm calçada ou até mesmo meio-fio, é terra batida mesmo, isso misturado ao lixo, poeira (dias secos), lama (dias chuvosos), buracos, cavalos e até porcos soltos nas ruas, indiscriminadamente. Outras cidades da Baixada têm cenas semelhantes, mas é algo até pontual perto do que existe em Belford. São bairros e mais bairros que misturam aparência favelizada e agreste ao mesmo tempo. 

Sim, Belford é dominada desde a emancipação pelas mesmas "facções" políticas. O primeiro prefeito que governou a cidade (Joca) é lembrado como um excelente gestor público pela população de lá. No meio do mandato ele foi assassinado e, dado o histórico de lá pra cá, você se pergunta o porquê dele ter sido morto (note que a sua esposa - já falecida também - foi prefeita da cidade por dois mandatos). Mais, crime organizado e políticos profissionais andam há muito de mãos juntas, todos sabem disso. 

E tem gente com condições financeiras razoáveis morando lá, ironicamente.


----------



## Ice Climber

Esse portico novo de BR ficou bem genérico.

Belford Roxo e Mesquita deram uma melhorada na vista da Dutra. Há algum tempo que nao passava pela estrada, e aquele aspecto feio deu uma melhorada considerável. 

Abraços lorram!


----------

